# HT|Omega Claro halo, best soundcard on the market?



## Takeshi (Jan 10, 2010)

I was a creative sound card user for over 4 years. My first sound card was an old 5.1 sound blaster (can't remember the model). Needless to say, at the time, I didn't really care about the quality of my music as long as it was loud. About two years ago I set up a home theater system in my bedroom with a 5.1 surround sound speaker system. Needless to say, it was time to upgrade from the crap blaster to the Creative X-Fi Pro. Trying to run 5.1 channel surround sound through this thing was impossible and no matter what I did I could never get the drivers to work right. So I spent two years with a set of 5.1 polk audio speakers gathering dust because the only thing I could get to work right were my headphones. 

This year, with my christmas bonus, I bought the HT|Omega Claro Halo with the XT extension. Let me tell you right now, this thing has blown me away. First impressions were terrible mainly due to the complexity of the drivers. It took me several hours to calibrate my speakers and the sound card right but once I did, Oh man, you wouldn't believe how great it sounded.

I have heard tons of people complaining about the creative cards, looking for solutions ways to fix the broken drivers. Though this card is expensive, there is now an answer. I have been using this card for about three weeks now and I have not a single negative thing to say about it. 

My advice is this, if you are dissatisfied with your current sound card, creative in particular, then check HT|Omega out. Their website is here. On the other hand, I know several people that have creative cards and they are extremely content.


----------



## ganzey (Jan 10, 2010)

um, ok.


----------



## linkin (Jan 10, 2010)

My creative soundcard works fine with 5.1, 7.1 and anything else i throw at it.


----------



## daisymtc (Jan 11, 2010)

Just got ASUS Xonar Essence STX, quite happy about it.


----------

